# Chipotle Chili Crockpot



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

I just made a GREAT chili tonight for dinner. I got it from CD Kitchen on the computer. Had to try it since most of the ingredients come from my new garden. It was awesome! Here it is:

Ingredients:
1 1/2 pound chuck roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 clove garlic, pressed
1 large onion, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon fresh chopped cilantro
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon ground oregano
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1 can (28 oz siz) diced tomatoes with green chilies or stewed tomatoes
1 can (15 oz size) pinto or black beans
1 chipotle pepper, chopped coarsely (not the whole can) remainder can be refrigerated for later use or frozen
1 red and green bell pepper coarsely chopped
1 tablespoon baking cocoa
1 cup strong brewed coffee
1 cup beef broth
3 corn tortillas torn into pieces
6 flour tortillas, more if needed, for serving with the chili

Directions:

In a large skillet brown the cubes of beef. Do not discard anything left in the skillet When the beef is browned put it into a 6 qt crock pot. 

In the same skillet you browned the beef in add the onions, red & green peppers and saute until lightly browned. Add the garlic and cook another minute. Add the coffee and beef broth, stir until all the brown bits come off the bottom. Pour the mixture in the skillet over the beef in the crock pot. 

Add the remaining ingredients EXCEPT the flour tortillas to the crock pot. Cover and cook on HIGH for 4-6 hours or until the beef is tender or Cook on LOW for 8-10 hours or until the meat is tender. 

Serve with warmed flour tortillas or pita bread.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

SOUNDS GREAT THANKS.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds great...Anxious to try!

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Ranae,

I thought a lot about sending this since you are a great person, a great part time Texas resident, we all like you and want you to join in with everything, but my conscience wouldn't let it go. That recipe sounds delicious and I plan to try it....but sorry, its not Chili. Chili is a serious Texas thing.

Chili first of all...has Chili Powder in it. Chili also has no beans in it WHATSOEVER...that would be considered a salad in Texas.

Key ingrediants include some of those you listed like onions, garlic, cumin, oregano...but beans, tortillas, cocoa and coffee, pita bread? Thats like calling lambchops an omlet.

Now heres a decent CHILI recipe: http://www.chili.org/cindy.html

Some of the guys here need to invite you to some of the chili cookoffs or BBQ events to acclimate you to Texas food. Search under recipes for any other local stuff.

OK, so what do you think about BBQ brisket?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

thats insane .......chili powder is ground "chili's" ..... the name itself is "chilis' with meat" not chili powder.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chili_con_carne


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

zxeric, 

whateveryousay...you're the expert.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

notthatdeep said:


> Ranae,
> 
> I thought a lot about sending this since you are a great person, a great part time Texas resident, we all like you and want you to join in with everything, but my conscience wouldn't let it go. That recipe sounds delicious and I plan to try it....but sorry, its not Chili. Chili is a serious Texas thing.
> 
> ...


wow, i hope i dont end up old and grumpy like you..


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

You will if you have any sense and live long enough. 

wow?


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice herb garden.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

caz said:


> wow, i hope i dont end up old and grumpy like you..


----------

